# Chile



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

wow man, that's sounds like a sick trip...what made you think to go there? I know there's real good surf down there...any pics of the gnar?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't been to South America yet, so I've been wanting to go.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

*Snowboard in Chile.*

Awsome!

I am actually going in September 2007 as well (2 through the 9). I will stay in Santiago since staying in the resorts near by is very expensive, and also there is no night life. There are three places near (20 miles) La Parva, El Colorado and Valle Nevado. The latter is the most well know. There are daily shuttles that take you in the morning and bring you at night
SKITOTAL - transport service chile ski areas - valle nevado - el colorado - portillo - la parva

I have never been in Chile. However, I have friends that know the area and love it. I am putting a group together, but so far no luck which is not a surprise since I live in Miami. Let me know if anybody is interested, and I will send more info.


Regards,
Xela220
p.s.
Check out my trips this year


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, im new in the forum, well a been snowbording for like 6 years, but only the last 2 seasons more comited and this one, im form chile and the season is right now actualy, well Im living tomorrow for a week to Termas de Chillan, i think is the most beautyfull ski resort I have been in chile, here is some link for de more comon ski resorts u can find here:


this one is on the VIII region about 6 ahours from Santiago(capital), This is the one i was talking about:

·····[ Termas de Chillán ]·············································································································································


This ones are about 1 hour or 40 min fron Santiago the are very close together:

El Colorado - Home

Valle Nevado - Home

I recomend Valle Nevado from this 2.

There is a lot more of ski centers but this i think are the main ones, here u can find a list of all ski centers(Look under Centros de Ski):

Canal TV SNOWBOARDCHILE.CL


I hope the info is usefull, u can also google images using the name of the ski centers, bye.

P.d: There is very good parties on velle nevado and el colorado, but they arent very often, the best laydies there, but u need to find out when they are, bye.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah im heading out there in sept also. 9th to the 16th. any word or info would be sweet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

ARE there good parties during september? at valle nevado?


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

parties ?

My concern would be snow conditions & what not... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*Counting the days.*

The snow looks good. About 48 degrees during the day and 18 at night. They have a 1.5 meters of snow (4.5 feet) of powder.

Valle Nevado - Informe de Nieve

I will be there next Sunday, and I am counting the days. I live in Miami, and it has been hot as hell here the last three months.

I will let you know when I come back.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Xela2200 said:


> The snow looks good. About 48 degrees during the day and 18 at night. They have a 1.5 meters of snow (4.5 feet) of powder.
> 
> Valle Nevado - Informe de Nieve
> 
> ...


Take 'lots of pictures for us !!  

Oh yeah & have fun!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

wow, i would love to go to Chile for some summer snowboarding O_O


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*Yeah should be a sick trip*

Have u ever been? Any info to share? Ive heard a lot of good things and a few bad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There have been several trip reports on chile at the TGR forums. You can find one of them here. These guys went the backcountry route, and it looks like they slayed it. I'll see if I can find the tr on the Super C Couloir. That is a huge chute above one of the main resorts there. Valle Nevado maybe? Something like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I went to Valle Nevado last month for a week and it was unbelieveable. It snowed 4 feet right before we got there and it was bluebird all week. We didn't touch hardpack the entire time......just pow.

If you go to Valle, go to the summit and hike. You will get 3000 feet of freshies that will take you back to the road. Just hitchhike back to the resort. Turst me, it is worth it (bring avy gear though).

If you are staying at the resort up at Valle Nevado, bring lots of beer with you because it is really expensive at the resort. Also, if you need to unload gear, bring it ans sell it to the locals, they are a season behind.

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

damn, i was checking out a Valle Nevado webcam the other week and it looked amazing...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah im interested- i wanna do a season actually- can you recommend chile? either of the resort near santiago you would say would suit a whole season best?


----------

